# Had a run in with illegals today....



## El Gato Loco

Had my first run in with illegals today. I was calling coyotes about 90 miles north of the border along a north / south mountain range when 2 Mexican guys walked by on a trail at the base of the mountain 150 yards from me. They were heading north with huge makeshift backpacks and all sorts of crap strapped to them. They didn't see me at first but I got up to grab my caller because I couldn't get it to turn off with the remote and they stopped behind another bush and started towards me.

Call me nervous but I got the hell outta there. After looking around some more, it must have been a main travel route because there was trash, water bottles, clothes and stuff everywhere. Time to learn Spanish and start carrying more ammo I guess..... ughhh

The crazy part is that this was 90 miles from the border! And no telling how far they walked on their side.


----------



## oneshotcowboy

que pasa me amigo!!!!


----------



## hassell

If at all possible it would be beneficial to have a hunting partner, extra set of eyes and ears wouldn't hurt around those hunting area's!!!!! Unless you've experience at hunting two legged prey it's always wise to wane on the side of caution. JMO !!!


----------



## bones44

When you first posted I thought you meant Canadians......LOL


----------



## JTKillough

If you're seeing trash, discarded backpacks, water bottles or old plastic milk jugs, it's best to set-up elsewhere. You never know what illegals are toting, if you know what I mean! I always carry a side arm when I hunt alone down here, just for added security. Always lock up your hunting vehicle, and carry a cell phone on your person. I personally, have never been approached, such as yourself. I really don't like the sound of that.


----------



## El Gato Loco

JTKillough said:


> If you're seeing trash, discarded backpacks, water bottles or old plastic milk jugs, it's best to set-up elsewhere. You never know what illegals are toting, if you know what I mean! I always carry a side arm when I hunt alone down here, just for added security. I personally, have never been approached, such as yourself. I really don't like the sound of that.


What makes it worse is it was my first time out, and my very first stand. It's really got me thinking about hunting alone out here.

This was out west of Marana. I set out for Eloy after getting a tip from another guy out this way that there was some good hunting. When I got there I didn't find much public land so I went south west and ended up in a mix of BLM and state south of Hwy 8. I have been to some remote areas in my life but this place was nothing but cotton fields and mountains. The mountain range there that runs from North to South is heavily traveled and has all sorts of litter... I saw a lot of big water jugs, jackets, etc.

Guess I have a lot to learn about AZ.


----------



## Scotty D.

Dude--drug runners have no mercy.....carry 2 sidearms---yours & a throw down....









Oh & u may as well put the local border patrol phone # in your speed dial setup on your cell....Would've been nice to see those two getting busted.. They were probably carrying kilos....


----------



## bones44

Chris Miller said:


> What makes it worse is it was my first time out, and my very first stand. It's really got me thinking about hunting alone out here.
> 
> This was out west of Marana. I set out for Eloy after getting a tip from another guy out this way that there was some good hunting. When I got there I didn't find much public land so I went south west and ended up in a mix of BLM and state south of Hwy 8. I have been to some remote areas in my life but this place was nothing but cotton fields and mountains. The mountain range there that runs from North to South is heavily traveled and has all sorts of litter... I saw a lot of big water jugs, jackets, etc.
> 
> Guess I have a lot to learn about AZ.


 The more I think about this the crazier it sounds. Those guys probably meant business coming towards you. More than likely to scare you off. Wish I could come down that way to go hunting with you. I'd be bringing a shovel just in case. That and you'd need a spotter !


----------



## prairiewolf

Chris , I hunt Coues down around Sonoita and have had several run ins with illegals. Most will run and run fast if they are just coming over to work. If they head toward you stand up and show your weapon and say ALTO!! If they keep coming, Well I know what I would do.


----------



## prairiewolf

Also Scotty is right they were probably carrying dope. As for calling border patrol I suggest just 911 and leave line open. The border patrol will take forever to get there if they even respond. Dont get me wrong the border patrol guys mean well its just takes a long time to respond out in the mountains even if you would have time to give them cordinates.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Remember Chris------------Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6-----------When is our Goverment going to put a end to this--Its a shame a citizen of AZ needs to hunt infear of Drug runners 90 miles from the border-------give'em the 3 s's-----------------sb


----------



## youngdon

Two guys walking through the desert is only the half of it. The cartels put a man up in the mountains to be a spotter, they sometimes stay up there for weeks. They get a supply of food everyso often from a supply truck that drops it in the desert and cook on a small stove. They alert the smugglers as to the position of any law enforcement in the area. If the Border Patrol or Sheriff is in the vacinity the illegals sit down behind a bush and wait for them to pass. Some of them are armed. They all have cell phones. The bleeding hearts among us have set up water stations in the desert along well traveled routes so that the smugglers don't die of dehydration as every year many (usually just those looking for work here) are found dead or dying.

Call or write your elected officials today !

http://www.usa.gov/Contact/Elected.shtml Here is a link to find yours


----------



## bones44

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> Remember Chris------------Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6-----------When is our Goverment going to put a end to this--Its a shame a citizen of AZ needs to hunt infear of Drug runners 90 miles from the border-------give'em the 3 s's-----------------sb


 Well said Skip ! Don, the sad part is the bleeding hearts need to sit out and man those stations, would make a good distraction for you guys out hunting. What happened to all the Minute Men down there ? Did they get their 15 minutes of fame and disappear ?


----------



## youngdon

No one mans the stations, they are large blue drums of water that get filled every so often. The minute men went away.after being told that all they can do is radio in to the border patrol, if they detain anyone they are kidnapping and subject to prosecution. Even the National Guard has been withdrawn for the most part an they could only do the same...radio it in. Arrest for illegals is actually down substantially..Is that because they are getting smarter and using more subversive means to cross...Hardly.... Border patrol has their hands tied by the "powers that be". and many choose to cross elsewhere after AZ passed into law SB1070 that gave all police in our state the mandate to check immigration status with cause (cause is usually a failure to speak or understand english and/or lack of proper identification) But guess what...the federal courts have struck down most of the toothy parts of the bill...Imagine that ! And after our multi million dollar fence got put up...in some areas the illegals can climb it with little effort...i'm sure that it has stopped a few pregnant women from coming here to have their anchor babies ( they are automatically citizens if they are born here) so that they can't be deported...And because they have no identification, or false papers the hospitals never get their money...HMMM I wonder who pays for that ?

My rant for the day ! (yes it's a daily thing, you just don't always get the priviledge...or get put through the agony of reading it. )

Thanks for listening !


----------



## fr3db3ar

Sounds like you need a hunting partner and it's time to start hunting with the LR308


----------



## bones44

I hear ya Don. I figured bureaucracy took over. That's where bear traps come in as far as climbing the fence. They gutted the law in Alabama too. That's why everyone needs to vote and hope we can put this country back on the straight and narrow again. You know us crazy people who cling to our guns and religion...lol


----------



## Antlerz22

Mmmmm maybe foxpro or other ecall makers could put in some official sounding warning in spanish and then american for hunters in border states. Get them running away possibly and make them focus in the direction of the caller vs where you actually are. It would give a hunter the upper hand if their intention was forceful/deliberate and confrontational. As far as having the drop on them if need be.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Antlerz22 said:


> Mmmmm maybe foxpro or other ecall makers could put in some official sounding warning in spanish and then american for hunters in border states. Get them running away possibly and make them focus in the direction of the caller vs where you actually are. It would give a hunter the upper hand if their intention was forceful/deliberate and confrontational. As far as having the drop on them if need be.


Funny you say that. I was talking to ebbs yesterday and since I don't know spanish I asked him if he would record some commands for me to load on my foxpro.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Just read this on another site:



> *Due to the serious threat this family believes they now face, they have only agreed to speak to this reporter through an intermediary who is known to me and trusted. The family does not wish to reveal their name at this time but feels that speaking-out may provide them with their only defense at this point.*
> Last month, a man I will refer to as "Willie" took his 9-year-old son coyote hunting less than 10 miles southwest of Tucson, in a very rural area close to the San Xavier del Bac Mission which is located on the Tohono O'odham Indian Reservation. As the two stood outside their vehicle gathering their gear, a truck pulled up a few yards in front of them.
> Both the driver and passenger of this truck exited the vehicle and began staring at Willie, at first he thought they may simply be in this rather remote area for the same reason, until the passenger began shouting at he and his son in Spanish.
> Willie does not speak Spanish and could not understand what the man was saying, but feeling uneasy, he told his son to get back inside their vehicle.
> Advertisement
> 
> Then, he noticed the passenger reaching for something in his waistband&#8230;it was a pistol.
> According to Willie, the gun misfired as he withdrew it, nearly hitting his cohort.
> The two men did not see what Willie had in his hands, as the door of his truck blocked their view&#8230;It was an AR-15.
> With the man taking aim at him, Willie opened fire, hitting their vehicle several times. The two quickly fled the scene.
> Not anxious to see if the two may return, Willie jumped into the vehicle with his son and headed back for town. As they were driving along, they began to hear "popping" sounds coming from some distance behind them.
> The two men in the truck were following them and shooting at them.
> Willie floored the accelerator, but the shots continued. He raced to the top of a hill, turned his vehicle sideways and positioned his rifle on the hood of his truck and began firing back at them.
> He said he "pumped round after round" (later discovered to be 12 rounds) into the grill of their truck until smoke began pouring from the vehicle. The men leaped from the now-stalled truck and ran off into the desert.
> Willie called 911 and the Border Patrol reportedly showed up 45 minutes later. BP agents doused the smoldering truck with fire extinguishers and towed it away.
> He says the Border Patrol told him "at least four times" to keep this incident quiet and do not talk about it to anyone. The reason given to him was reportedly "the cartel will come back and kill you."
> Fearing reprisals and understandably nervous for his family's safety, Willie did just that&#8230;he kept quiet.
> So, why is he speaking now?
> Three weeks ago, a "sedan with darkened windows" began showing up outside the family's home in Tucson. On two separate occasions, the family observed this vehicle positioned just a few doors down for about two hours each time.
> Both times, they called the Pima County Sheriff's Office and on both occasions, the vehicle left only moments before a deputy arrived (Indicating the individual(s) may have a police scanner in their vehicle.).
> Also, rather than driving past the house, the vehicle in question backed down the street both times. Perhaps, as not to allow the family to see their license plate number (Arizona only requires vehicles display one plate).
> Then, about a week later, a man approached Willie outside his house and began a seemingly friendly conversation with him.
> During the course of this chat, the man stated that he "used to run drugs for the cartel" and he understood that he "had recently had some trouble with them."
> This unidentified man told Willie that he should continue to keep quiet about the shootout or he and his family "would be killed."
> After this contact, Willie's wife became so terrified she left with the children and is now staying with friends.
> Willie is of course, frightened for the lives of his family but he is also angry that criminals are allowed to operate with such impunity in this country and that an American family must now live in fear from a foreign drug cartel&#8230;simply for being in the wrong place at the wrong time (BUT STILL IN THE U.S.).
> More than likely, this man and his son inadvertently drove into a pre-determined 'drop' situation. Cartel henchmen often meet in remote areas to exchange drugs or money.
> As I said at the beginning of this report, this information was given to me by a very trusted and reliable source who has known this man and his family for many years&#8230;After multiple conversations and some independent checking, I have no doubt that this report is accurate.
> If enough publicity can be afforded to this case, "Willie" has said that he may be willing to speak publicly about these experiences, in hopes that he may become "too visible to touch."


http://www.examiner.com/drug-cartel-in-national/exclusive-family-shot-at-threatened-by-drug-cartel-tucson#ixzz1pfDKyjqP


----------



## Scotty D.

Chris Miller said:


> Funny you say that. I was talking to ebbs yesterday and since I don't know spanish I asked him if he would record some commands for me to load on my foxpro.


I figure the muzzle end of a .45 pretty much says "go away" in any language...


----------



## bones44

Scotty D. said:


> I figure the muzzle end of a .45 pretty much says "go away" in any language...


BAHAHA that's a good one man !


----------



## CledusP

Scotty D. said:


> I figure the muzzle end of a .45 pretty much says "go away" in any language...


I agree, pretty universal.


----------



## JTKillough

Lets hope it doesn't come to that. Sorry you had a run-in on your first outting Chris. Thats part of predator hunting in these parts. You just need to watch out for signs of activity, encampments, trails, and of course illegals. I carry a rifle, side-arm, two knives, and a cell, when alone. Don't let it deter you from hunting, just pay attention to your surroundings. Most illegals scurry for cover at the sight of citizens, those that don't are not to be messed with, better left for train law-enforcment.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Wha!!!!!!!!!!! *You moved in the wrong direction---Chris------*


----------



## El Gato Loco

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> Wha!!!!!!!!!!! *You moved in the wrong direction---Chris------*


I'll tell ya, Skip. Me and the family have been in love with the high desert for a long time now. It's really a shame that this part of it is owned by the drug runners and it's even worse that we're doing nothing about it.









I will hold out hope for the area though. It's some of the most beautiful country around and I just can't imagine we would let foreign invaders control it for much longer.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Chris I have a cousin that after serving in Iraq---went to Border partol school and is now stationed in AZ and thats all he tells us except his hands are full----I hope the goverment gets controll of this problem soon also------Stay safe----happy hunting----sb


----------



## sos1inmesa

That's crazy about your run in. One thing to know is, they'll never cross the border in groups of 3's. Cause all the signs say no TRESpassing.


----------



## Rick Howard

Chris that is a crazy story. It is terrible that any person should have to fear a foreign cartel in their own country and especially at home.

As far as the border jumping goes maybe we need to give our government a break and yell at Mexico. They need to bare some of the responsibility for their citizens. Mexico needs to be patrolling their border and making their country a better place for their people to live. Sorry I could go on about this for hours but I may upset some folks with my opinions.


----------



## El Gato Loco

itzDirty said:


> Chris that is a crazy story. It is terrible that any person should have to fear a foreign cartel in their own country and especially at home.
> 
> As far as the border jumping goes maybe we need to give our government a break and yell at Mexico. They need to bare some of the responsibility for their citizens. Mexico needs to be patrolling their border and making their country a better place for their people to live. Sorry I could go on about this for hours but I may upset some folks with my opinions.


Nah... have you ever known anyone on this site to be easily offended? LOL!









I think you're right, but I also know that won't happen. Mexico is such a mess they can't even take control of their own COUNTRY from these drug runners and we're just talking about a couple of states here.

I will say this, however. The problem down here is a LOT bigger than mainstream media makes it out to be. I type that and I feel like i might just be writing a farewell note or a cry for help. It's really THAT bad. I have since read stories (all recent) of multiple shootings, homicides, and random body parts showing up in this same area I was calling it... some 90 MILES north of our border. That's how out of control this state is. I had no idea it was this screwed up down here. I don't think most of America realizes how bad it has become down here. I know i have been misled for sometime and I have lived in MO, TX, CO, etc. No one is accurately reporting on what is happening in our border states.

I'd say I fear for my safety while out calling but I have only been out 3 times so what do I know.


----------



## bones44

You know the saying Chris....A well armed citizen..... All you can do is pay attention and stick to where you know what's happening in the area. I talked to Don the other day about a program I was watching where they're taking over huge areas in Federal forests for their grow operations. These are in Utah and Colorado. The cops and fed's are pulling out millions of dollars of plants and burying them. It's happening everywhere and all the Mexican gov't will say is we're sending too many guns there ! WTH ? They're scared to death of those guys too. Pretty sad. We as citizens can only bring this to light and make it become more evident. I'm glad you're sharing this with everyone. We need to make a bigger stink out of it though !


----------



## prairiewolf

The mexican govt hands out maps to its people if they want to cross the border !!! Our govt. wants the illegals here, thats the biggest problem and until we change the people representing us it will never change.


----------



## youngdon

Drug runnering and the cartels are only one facet of the problem. Did you know that just a few years ago Phoenix Arizona was the kidnapping capitol of the world. The coyotes that guide the border crossers here would hold them for ransom...after they had already paid several thousand each to be led here. The coyotes would then call their families in Mexico and or central or South America and demand more money. And you know you can't pull that off unless you follow through on the threats to whack them if they don't pay....


----------



## Rick Howard

Well then in my humble opinion a few things would help. Yes our county is the largest arms dealer in the world. The US sells guns to lots of folks good and bad. There does need to be some policy change there but that I think it is a different subject.

For plain old border jumpers there needs to be better policy from both countries. Mexico wants them to leave because it is just less people for them to have to deal with. They need to make their country more suitable for its citizens. They could start with making the US industries that have adopted their country as a new cheap labor source pay their employees enough money to want to stay and work in Mexico. (Maybe some of them would come back to the US) It is not limited only to lack work in Mexico but they can not find work that will pay them a reasonable wage. Think of it this way. If you could make 5 times your wage in Mexico... you would want to go there too. Then dealing with criminal elements of their country would be a necessary step. It is hard if they are better armed than police, smarter than your police, and paying your police. More on this subject later. The other half of the coin. Our country/government and those that support our government want them because of the cheaper labor source. Pretty simple math. People at the top make more money when they can pay the people at the bottom less. Those people at the top are the ones giving our government its power.

As far as the Drug trade I think the biggest step toward solving the problem is to make them legal. I do not care to partake in the use of them... but I do not care if someone else does. I would treat it just like Tobacco and Alcohol with the same taxes and regulations. Our country could stop spending vast amounts of money trying to stop what apparently a lot of its people want. They could start making money off the taxation of these drugs and use that money on build infrastructure and education. (this could help solve several problems for our country) Drugs that are illegal are no worse than the pain killers, anti-depressants, anti-psychotic, and many other prescription drugs. If they were regulated in the same manner I would be fine with that. I think it is absolutely unconstitutional to tell people they do not have the right to use them. Just like smoking or chewing or drinking boose. Using drugs is a choice that comes with a danger that one person should be able to make up their own mind about (we all have made our choice right?) If you take away the illegal element there would no longer be a need to sneak them across the border. I am sure that some would still choose to try to in hopes of avoiding regulations and taxes but I think the vast majority would find it cheaper to do it legal. They spend a lot of money trying to get drugs here. They lose a lot of product and they buy a lot of equipment to help secure their products transportation. It would be much cheaper to pay a small tax and ship it with a semi right through the border legal beagle. It might help their economy and ours at the same time! I know that the use of drugs creates social problems but I think that education will help combat those problems. Prescription drugs come with the same problems and they are abused commonly. We see and hear about it all the time but think less of it because those drugs are legal. We have legal drug dealers in the US but we prefer to call them pharmaceutical companies.

I know this will not be a popular post but it is how I feel. I could go into great detail about this idea. For sake of keeping the post from getting any longer I laid out the broad strokes. If you have seen a whole in my idea (I can already see a few that people will point out) rest assured I probably have a plug for it but did not mention it for the reason above.


----------



## bones44

I agree. Prescription drug abuse has skyrocketed in this country. Even among senior citizens ! The sad part is people like me have to put up with a ton of crap just to get some relief because of these people. Another one is cold pills. Thanks to the meth heads you have to give your life history and first born to purchase cold medicine. There's far worse things than weed that people are making a profit and killing for. Very sad.


----------



## Rick Howard

Right! crazy bass ackwards. I have severe disc problems in my back. My "job" was pretty tough on my back. I do not take the pills they gave me. I can not function with those drugs. Too strong and too addictive. Instead I go to physical therapy, eat healthy, keep hydrated, and exercise. Also refraining from doing things that make your back hurt helps too. Other than that I just bare the pain. However I would, if legal, take a hit of weed when the pain is too much. I would not be too out of it form one hit and would not have to fear being addicted. I know several people who are addicted to pain killers from having back problems. They say now that if they could go back they would rather live with the back pain than be addicted to those pills. Funny that they sell such addicting drugs to people, legally, and everyone is okay with it because they call it medicine. Funny that the same plants make those "medicines". They are just as addictive, and just as potent as the non-legal drugs. The chemical differences are different because of regulations. Here is a thought fix the cause of someones pain and you won't have to keep selling them pain killers. Good drug dealers like their clients to come back though.... Make it legal and away the drug runners will go. Even after that I would not run up to those folks wandering out there to give them a big hug and welcome them to the US, but I would not be quite as scared.

Sorry I am ranting and way off topic.... I will behave now...


----------



## 220swift

WE CAN START TAKING STEPS TO CORRECT THIS PROBLEM IN NOVEMBER.

VOTE AND TELL EVERYONE ELSE TO VOTE.

WE NEED TO SEND A COMPLETE MESSAGE TO OUR ELECTED OFFICIALS, FIX THE PROBLEMS OR LOSE YOUR JOB AT THE NEXT ELECTION. *PERIOD.*


----------



## prairiewolf

I agree !!


----------



## TexAgBQ81

Chris, I lived in Falfurrias Texas for a time while assisting managing a ranch, may I suggest you make friends with a few BP agents in the area. have lunch with them a few times and get to know them and they will be more responsive to your call. We assisted with the capture of many Mexicans and OTMs (other than mexicans) and all of us were "allowed" to carry in our vehicles but not on our person (ranch rules). All of us carried because of the "snakes" in the region. I have had a CHL for many years and also as mentioned above carried one on my person and one visible in the ranch truck, as well as a rifle ---for "pigs" of course.
Also as stated in other replies most will run away from you unless they hurt, have been left by the guide, or up to no good. I do slightly disagree with one retort to you in that it is not the muzzle of the 45 that gets their attention it is the FLASH.


----------



## youngdon

LOL yeah the flash usually holds a few negative connotations. lol


----------



## youngdon

220swift said:


> WE CAN START TAKING STEPS TO CORRECT THIS PROBLEM IN NOVEMBER.
> 
> VOTE AND TELL EVERYONE ELSE TO VOTE.
> 
> WE NEED TO SEND A COMPLETE MESSAGE TO OUR ELECTED OFFICIALS, FIX THE PROBLEMS OR LOSE YOUR JOB AT THE NEXT ELECTION. *PERIOD.*


I've said it before ....I re-registered and have voted and never had to leave my house (WELL OK i DID HAVE TO WALK TO THE MAIL BOX). I registered to vote on this computer( see I do use it for things other than PT), I opted to click the early voting button, they send the ballot to my house, along with any voter information explaining all the propositions and I sit at the table and look through the information. The most work I do, is a little research on the candidates. I do have to make two ...count them TWO (2) trips to the mail box one to pick up my ballot and one to mail it back.

SO IF YOU ARE ONE OF THE COMPLAINERS THAT DOES NOT VOTE...TAKE NOTE !


----------



## El Gato Loco

I am with George.... I think if you don't vote, then you have the right to complain because you had nothing to do with them getting elected!


----------



## bones44

That is too #$$%%^ funny Chris !! I miss old George and his hilarious look on life. Thanks for the laugh man !!!!


----------



## bones44

I don't think you have too much to worry about if you crossed the border though Chris....LMAO http://mud.attach.ma...XF3BeGYFN9rKg--


----------



## 220swift

Good stuff Chris.....









bones, your link only goes to a Yahoo login page....


----------



## youngdon

Ya gotta love georgeorgeorgeorgeorgeorge.... ah screw it, it never ends !


----------



## hassell

Always one of my favorites.


----------



## Rick Howard

I would have voted for him!


----------



## bones44

Crap ! Sorry guys. I'll try and link it another way, Doh !


----------



## MountainCoyotes

Man they need to do something about the border


----------



## JTKillough

We tried (Prop SB1070), voted into law, by the great people of Arizona, but "the administration (Obama)" stopped us. The fed said that any state does not have the right to check citizenship of any individual. Effectively kicking us under the bus. The federal government will do nothing to protect the citizens, and will stop the citizens from protecting themselves against foreign invaders. I'm with most here, throw the bums out with the trash. Send a clear message to Washington. Then we can get started with the mine field.


----------



## bones44

JTKillough said:


> We tried (Prop SB1070), voted into law, by the great people of Arizona, but "the administration (Obama)" stopped us. The fed said that any state does not have the right to check citizenship of any individual. Effectively kicking us under the bus. The federal government will do nothing to protect the citizens, and will stop the citizens from protecting themselves against foreign invaders. I'm with most here, throw the bums out with the trash. Send a clear message to Washington. Then we can get started with the mine field.


 Amen to that JT. I cannot believe that states aren't allowed to govern themselves at all anymore without interference from the higher ups. Vote and then vote some more. I heard some states you don't even need ID to vote so we can go there and hit all the polling places 3 or 4 times....LOL


----------



## El Gato Loco

Upgraded the ol' Glock 10mm today....


----------



## youngdon

Is that like a decal ?


----------



## bones44

It's like those Jr. Deputy stickers you get for being a good boy.....lol


----------



## youngdon

I really like it ...But... I'm gonna play devils advocate here and ask if you are trying to give the impression of being a law officer ? (I know you're not, but the jury may see it differently.)


----------



## knapper

I was at the range the other day and meant a couple of guys there the were shooting, and they were asking about the brass that my AR was throwing and notice it was not .223. I let them shoot it, an AR in 50 beawulf and both of them liked it. One of the guys was stripping the ammo out of his 30 rd. mags and reloading it and the other had a 338 Lapua that he let me shoot and was it nice. It was an expensive one with a Nightforce scope that the bipod slid into and a big muzzle brake on it. He dialed in 100 yds. and let me shoot it. Both shots I took were touching. I got the impression that this was not there first time at the ranges, may be they spend time in places that we do not want to go to. I leave my firearms plain jane except for the rattle can camo on my long range gun.


----------



## El Gato Loco

youngdon said:


> I really like it ...But... I'm gonna play devils advocate here and ask if you are trying to give the impression of being a law officer ? (I know you're not, but the jury may see it differently.)


Good point... of course that's not the goal but I see where that could go. I just like to show off the logos of organizations I believe in.


----------



## youngdon

I think it's actualy pretty cool, I've been trying to get a Border Patrol Tshirt from my friend for a while now...I'd settle for ICE...


----------



## bones44

Either one would be cool Don. Would love to see the look on people's faces at your local Walmart...LOL


----------



## Antlerz22

bones44 said:


> Either one would be cool Don. Would love to see the look on people's faces at your local Walmart...LOL


 I bet you would hear a bunch of sneakers sqeeking in all directions away from you.


----------

